
Is Chernobyl historically accurate about the things that matter? - dsego
https://theweek.com/articles/844566/chernobyl-historically-accurate-about-things-that-matter
======
jhbadger
Certainly, as the article shows, there were some creative choices (as in the
visible black smoke from the plant that didn't exist), but I completely
disagree with the assertion that the series implies that the problem was
unique to the Soviet system. The entire _point_ of having a series about a
disaster in a country that ceased to exist nearly thirty years ago is that
there is a lot that is applicable to the secrecy and buck-passing going on by
bureaucracies in any system -- whether Soviet, Western government, or
corporate.

------
mannykannot
I agree with the article that this should not be seen as something that could
only happen in a Soviet-style authoritarian bureaucracy, but it is unfortunate
that its author chose to exaggerate to make this case. If TMI had gone on
longer before being diagnosed, the result wold not have been Chernobyl-like,
though it could have resembled Fukishima - is that not bad enough?

------
urxvt
Too few vodka on the screen.

------
slackfan
Betteridge's law of headlines applies here to an amazing degree.

